# Ideal playlist for wedding reception?



## ney001 (29 Apr 2009)

Hey guys

We are having a small wedding reception and although I will be hiring a small band for after the meal etc, I am looking for a playlist for an ipod which can be playing in the background.  My own musical preferences would be Dylan, arcade fire, stone roses, beatles etc but I want some songs for everybody but nothing cheesy and rosemantic! .  Also, we are having a civil ceremony and I need a couple of suggestions for music for this.  Any ideas, what would be on your ideal playlist for a wedding average age late twenties ranging up to 60's.


----------



## S.L.F (29 Apr 2009)

ney001 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> We are having a small wedding reception and although I will be hiring a small band for after the meal etc, I am looking for a playlist for an ipod which can be playing in the background. My own musical preferences would be Dylan, arcade fire, stone roses, beatles etc but I want some songs for everybody but nothing cheesy and rosemantic! . Also, we are having a civil ceremony and I need a couple of suggestions for music for this. Any ideas, what would be on your ideal playlist for a wedding average age late twenties ranging up to 60's.


 
Not very wise putting this in STB.

But well since you asked how about.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFacWGBJ_cs&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5xsiKBJGW4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAsw8a4Aftk

Of course anything by Stiff Little Fingers will be ok too I assume


----------



## ney001 (29 Apr 2009)

Indeed bad call putting it here! 

To reiterate - nothing cheesy or rosemantic!


----------



## Ron Burgundy (29 Apr 2009)

Hi,

I'll post this.....

BUT it is for my own site and if mods want to remove it that is fine.

[broken link removed]

You'll have to arrange it in proper sets.....70's, 80's etc


----------



## ney001 (29 Apr 2009)

Ron Burgundy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'll post this.....
> 
> ...



Thanks Ron, only thing is that a lot of that is wedding music to dance to!.  I should have mentioned that we don't have a dance floor, this music is needed only for a meal, i.e background music. So I guess criteria is really no dance/handbag music, nothing rosemantic or cheesy.  I am completely at a loss of what to play at civil ceremony though so any thoughts on this?


----------



## Betsy Og (29 Apr 2009)

The Prodigy - Smack my b1tch up
Frances Black - All the lies that you told me
Tammy Wanette (?)- Stand by your man

but seriously a good one is After All by The Frank and Walters (lyrics are a bit soppy but its so upbeat no-one notices). Also Tonight Tonight by Smashing Pumpkins has a great sort of "magical moment" feel to it


----------



## Ron Burgundy (29 Apr 2009)

ney001 said:


> Thanks Ron, only thing is that a lot of that is wedding music to dance to!. I should have mentioned that we don't have a dance floor, this music is needed only for a meal, i.e background music. So I guess criteria is really no dance/handbag music, nothing rosemantic or cheesy. I am completely at a loss of what to play at civil ceremony though so any thoughts on this?


 
for the meal i use light jazz normally or big band like sinatra or tony bennett. ( i have 2 albums called jazz lounge for the jazz )

For the cermony some classical is always nice and any personal pieces you both like.


----------



## ney001 (29 Apr 2009)

Betsy Og said:


> but seriously a good one is After All by The Frank and Walters  (lyrics are a bit soppy but its so upbeat no-one notices)



Haven't heard that in years! good tune


----------



## elefantfresh (29 Apr 2009)

Everyone loves the Franks - whats not to like??


----------



## Simeon (29 Apr 2009)

Ron Burgundy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'll post this.....
> 
> ...



Hey Ron, a great list for dancing/listening. One song I wonder about ..... no. 157. Is Bill Whithers doing a cover of the (almost) eponymous Lovely Day by Bill Withers. Sorry, just picking nits today.


----------



## mathepac (29 Apr 2009)

What the day is all about, the legalities - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etjpcF2X_mY

Halfway through these thoughts will occur - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cbX4DUACYU

Phil Coulter's revenge - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVq7i6Xd8rM

The ubiquitous rock-chick - 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbMYwuAHK_4

To make you wish you had dance space - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7hYD-jpB8ok

For when the speeches / arguments start - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fF2vKBjmAkI


----------



## Phibbleberry (29 Apr 2009)

Congratulations!

A bit of Ray Lamontagne would be nice, maybe some Marvin Gaye, old Dave Matthews Band..? I saw a girl called Priscilla Ahn recently...she was very good...might be worth seeing if you like her..

You'd get a bit of a mix between background/upbeat there...

Hope that helps...I like some slightly less tame stuff which mightn't fit in to the 'romantic, not cheesy' bracket..!


----------



## S.L.F (29 Apr 2009)

How about this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54uYQVaeAcM

Later hopefully after everyone is gone you'll hear this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqU_0xpILIU


----------



## Ciaraella (30 Apr 2009)

Damien Rice, Lisa Hannigan, Nick Drake's album pink moon, jack johnson?quite mellow music which won't take over


----------



## DerKaiser (30 Apr 2009)

You just can't go wrong with peruvian pan flute music!!
[broken link removed]


----------

